# Micro art Studio



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Micro art studio started out life as a conversion and painting company in 2003, producing commision pieces for wargamers. The buisiness has since evolved and its focus has shifted almost entirely towards manufacture. They produce a range of conversions parts and alternate bases and well as having rights to create a range of miniatures based off of Terry Pratchet's Diskworld novels.

Currently they produce about a dozen different ranges of products including:
Diskworld miniatures
Wolsung miniatures
70mm miniatures
Conversion components
Various different terrain kits
Bases

Examples:








Esme Weatherwax II, Diskworld













Snorri Rottstein on Golemic Flea, Wolsung










Bjorn the hunter, 70mm miniatures











Orc gasmask heads










Hardfoam radar station









Wraithbone bases


Usefull links
Home
Shop
Contact us
Forum
​
Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Another great post pal. I'd give you more rep if I could 

I do like micro art stuff, and the staff are friendly too


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah i found them when i was looking through some stuff in my local indi store, Picked up some of the orc captain heads and was surprised at how much stuff they produce when i checked out the website. 

I'm tempted by the mecha fleas as rough riders for my steampunk guard i am planning.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll rep him for you Reaper. I love MAS but their bases are _expensive_! I do want their entire Discworld models though .


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree with Djinn24. I've run across their bases several times and I love them, but the price always stops me from getting them. I say always but I did nab 10 of their skull bases about a week ago (waiting for them to show up) for my world eater zerkers. No other skull base I found compared to theirs! I feel... strange... something inside... *face contorts and in a daeomonic voice yells* SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I got my skull bases today so I glued a zerker on one really quick so you guys could see them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They're pretty nifty.

And highly appropriate! :so_happy:


----------

